# Please help those with plumbing knowledge



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

sunkist said:


> Does not the question become not who is the proprietor but who is the originator of said feces ?


Verily, Sire, verily. . .:blink:


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

put a test plug in shower drain flush stool if it drain slow check vent.
get a inspection camera they let you see :thumbup:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Could be several things.

Slow main drain---

sanitary T-installed backward

reversed pitch on the shower drain

You might be able to break the concrete above the sanitary T and check that---
a plumber with a scope may be able to trouble shoot the problem--

How far is the main line/T connection from the shower pan?


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> Slow main drain---
> 
> sanitary T-installed backward


". . .1/2 full flow on a 2'' drain is limited to 8.4 gpm. . ."
so a five gallon bucket dumped into the pan should drain in 60 x 5/8.4 = 36 seconds. 
Five gals should fill 30' of 2" ID drainpipe.
Try it several times.

For the second one I'd think the water level in the P trap would be higher than normal, but what is a typical spec for the distance from the shower pan surface down to the trap water level?


----------



## PerfectCntng (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks to all that offered a sensible tip and I also thanks those who made me laugh. Both were well accepted. After more research, I have a feeling the waste vent mY have something to do with it as well. Now I'm hearing a gargle sound when flushing the first floor bathroom just above it. Hopefully the vent is the problem and I can move on. Otherwise it Gives me a reason to bring in the sledge hammer. Hammer time! So the two main sewer lines were snaked about 2 weeks ago. But the guy who snaked it said wow!! I got scared for a minute the water piled up in the sewer hole when he asked me to flush the toilet when he flushed it. It was a local sewer company. Perhaps I have a developing problem with the main? But he did say it's all good now! Lol you know that can a bunch of things! maybe he figured he didn't want to spend the night playing with Du-du. Lol. But yeah back to the toilet, the main sewer line is below the shower pan drain. Again the first floor toilet seems to back in shower in the basement.


----------



## PerfectCntng (Jan 13, 2015)

Toilet is gargling ??? Hahahhaa


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

First, p-traps, or any trap for that matter, does not, and cannot, prevent waste-water from entering a structure. It's sole purpose is to prevent sewer _gases_ from entering.

You say it's a basement, but you don't mention a sewage ejector, so I assume there is none.

You could possibly have a clog in the main sewer line. If it was already snaked, getting a camera inspection is probably the best idea.


It's possible that the builder did not have sufficient slope for the basement shower, but installed it anyway, and now it flows backwards, usually when a large volume of water is discharged, and fills the shower. This is most likely an expensive repair.

It's also possible that you have a venting issue, i.e., insufficient venting. The fix for this is to properly vent all fixtures.

You may just want to have someone who is fluent in plumbing systems look at it. It takes a lot of experience and technical knowledge to properly troubleshoot complex problems.




Delta


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

PerfectCntng said:


> Thanks to all that offered a sensible tip and I also thanks those who made me laugh. Both were well accepted. After more research, I have a feeling the waste vent mY have something to do with it as well. Now I'm hearing a gargle sound when flushing the first floor bathroom just above it. Hopefully the vent is the problem and I can move on. Otherwise it Gives me a reason to bring in the sledge hammer. Hammer time! So the two main sewer lines were snaked about 2 weeks ago. But the guy who snaked it said wow!! I got scared for a minute the water piled up in the sewer hole when he asked me to flush the toilet when he flushed it. It was a local sewer company. Perhaps I have a developing problem with the main? But he did say it's all good now! Lol you know that can a bunch of things! maybe he figured he didn't want to spend the night playing with Du-du. Lol. But yeah back to the toilet, the main sewer line is below the shower pan drain. Again the first floor toilet seems to back in shower in the basement.


The gurgling occurs when your main is backed up to high hell. I had the same thing happen. Call a plumber had have them jet and scope the main to determine the problem.


----------

